# Vegan Sailing ? Crew Available..



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering if there are other natural/organic vegans who are looking for good crew help? I'm interested in getting into sailing and would be available to crew in exchange for knowledge and experience as well as travel, if we talk more and are a good fit. I'm currently situated in the caribbean "usvi," but open to sailing anywhere in the world or other realms if possible


----------



## namanj (Dec 15, 2015)

I've been sailing for 3 years now, don't have a boat though. I live in Massachusetts and also been vegan for 2.5 years now. I charter a sailboat once a year (did croatia this past summer) and greece in 2016. Let me know what you'll like to do, and we can possibly find some options.


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

hey im in the usvi now. let me know if that works amd we can talk more.


----------

